# Motorhome Channel - does anyone else watch it?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We have been recording the Motorhome Channel series and watching them later.

We watched one of the series last night and in our opinion it was dire.

A review of a Bailey Motorhome and a very good interview of a disabled couple who were determined to tour the World in a customised Motorhome were worth watching but the two took up only a small proportion of the half hour programme.

The other twenty minutes was taken up by a travelogue advertising Leeds and someone trying to break a World record speed in a Motorhome (a small Motorhome based on a Fiat Doblo) – very Top Gear but sod all of interest to this Motorhome owner.

In earlier series of this programme there were explanations of batteries, solar panels, satellite dishes and new and helpful devices to make the life of owners a bit easier and also given good advice – but not any more.

If the recent programme is the best advert for motorhome ownership then the sooner the plug is pulled from under the producers and it's consigned to the rubbish tip the better.

Are we the only ones who actually watch this series?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I keep meaning to watch it but there's a whole series on the Sikaflex Channel about sticking things together. It's called Glue Tube. Apparently it's been so popular that there will soon be second series. Gripping stuff.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It also conflicts with a good programme on the Paint Drying Channel.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Must agree with 747 I much prefer the paint drying channel, but after the recommendation by erneboy I will try Glue Tube, even sitting in front of the tv when it is switched off is better than watching the motorhome channel


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I have never seen it, but do the people who make the programme know our thoughts about their programme, they may change ti.

Dave


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

There is a new channel which follows the motorhome channel, called the Roadpro channel, which is trying to flog all the stuff they sell. Genuine.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Have you tried the Gradient Channel Keith?

Used to be OK but its gone downhill recently.

8) 

Pete


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I agree that watching paint dry for ten hours - 



 - is probably more enjoyable than spending 30 minutes watching the Motorhome Channel.

But wouldn't it be of benefit to everyone if there was a programme that actually encouraged the occasional viewer to take up Motorhome ownership rather than be turned off by the Motorhome Channel programmes.

I know that allegedly there isn't much spare money in the general public's pockets but surely Motorhome manufacturers and sales persons, who have forecourts crammed with new and second hand Motorhomes, can see the sense in encouraging people who have never even looked inside a modern Motorhome that a decent programme advertising the Motorhome lifestyle would benefit them - and us.

We, on these forums, know how enjoyable the lifestyle can be but getting the message out to the rest of the populace needs a proper base and TV is an ideal way of getting the message over.

And at the moment it is failing miserably with the only programme about Motorhomes hidden away in the schedules.

For the price of one decent Motorhome surely some business person could put together a better programme and even make a profit to the industry by the extra income from the sale of more Motorhomes - anyone know Richard Bransons mobile number?

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Lifesabreeze (Aug 17, 2014)

It seems that Practical Motorhome now have a hand in it.

"Practical Motorhome has joined forces with Information TV to co-produce the Motorhome Channel,
Read more at http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/news/30792-tune-in-and-watch-us-on-tv#iUsFWWdWpqXVx0HP.99"

You could contact them at http://www.motorhomechannel.co.uk and air your views and maybe things would change.

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You muppetts are missing the main event get yourselves over to the "Kettle Boiling watching Championships 2014" on Sky 248 and Virgin 340.

Ejukatin the msssez from Yourksher.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You muppetts are missing the main event get yourselves over to the "Kettle Boiling watching Championships 2014" on Sky 248 and Virgin 340.
> 
> Ejukatin the msssez from Yourksher.


too steamy for me at my age 

you filthy beast you :wink: :lol: :lol:

oh oh I can see a response brewing 8O


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

We also used to record The Motorhome Channel, but for some reason the series record no longer seems to work with that channel and we have missed some recently. :lol: It has always been very amateurish and has rarely had anything of interest to us on the programme, but it is a bit like Prisoner Cell Block H was - so bad it's good. Although in the last couple of months it has gone rapidly downhill, the presenting has got worse (they deserve some recognition for being able to achieve that!) , the content has become less interesting and the motorhomers they interview do not seem to represent those we have met on our travels. 

I agree with KeithChesterfield that it is a shame the industry can't provide something more professional and interesting for both current and potential motorhomers. 


Linda


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It is a shame that they can't do better Linda, but if they could do better, perhaps the vans could be better too.

I think you can watch some of them via Youtube too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Link to some of them


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Going on with the thread in this topic 

Why havent a major motorhome manufacturer not started a bike racing team like sky etc 

the coverage at the tour would pay for it virtually, and they could also liase with an ordinary bike maker to sell with their motor homes 

or am I missing a trick here :?:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "KeithChesterfield"
> The other twenty minutes was taken up by a travelogue advertising Leeds........................


Something like this I guess?


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It is a shame that they can't do better Linda, but if they could do better, perhaps the vans could be better too.
> 
> I think you can watch some of them via Youtube too.


I'm almost embarrassed to admit that I have occasionally watched some of the clips on Youtube.   :roll:

We used to think that the manufacturers must employ designers who had never been MHers, but we did find our ideal van at the NEC last month. Rear lounge, pull down overcab (singles or double) bed, large garage, double floor. The only slight failing was we would prefer it to be under 3m high, oh and the big problem that it is way out of our price bracket.  It was easier thinking no one made what we wanted than knowing it is there but we can't have it. Well maybe in 10 or 15 years time there may be a second hand one in our price range.

Linda


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

LaMB said:


> We also used to record The Motorhome Channel, but for some reason the series record no longer seems to work with that channel and we have missed some recently. :lol: It has always been very amateurish and has rarely had anything of interest to us on the programme, but it is a bit like Prisoner Cell Block H was - so bad it's good. Although in the last couple of months it has gone rapidly downhill, the presenting has got worse (they deserve some recognition for being able to achieve that!) , the content has become less interesting and the motorhomers they interview do not seem to represent those we have met on our travels.
> 
> I agree with KeithChesterfield that it is a shame the industry can't provide something more professional and interesting for both current and potential motorhomers.
> 
> Linda


Ahh, Cell Block H. 

There was some top totty on that show. :lol:


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Ahh, Cell Block H. 

There was some top totty on that show. :lol:[/quote]

LOL, now I am wondering if you preferred Queen B, or Lizzie. 

Linda


----------



## Bobthebass (Jun 30, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed that presenter Andy Harris often pronounces "motorhome" as "murderhome"? Always make me laugh, but then I have a weird sense of humour.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bobthebass said:


> Has anyone else noticed that presenter Andy Harris often pronounces "motorhome" as "murderhome"? Always make me laugh, but then I have a weird sense of humour.


I have indeed, (Modahome) a lot of presenters are limping into amerispeak, can't stand them doing that, bad enough the bloody yanks bastardise English without our own doing it.

I'd like to sit in on one of their English lessons, do they actually go though the alphabet and pronounce letters wrongly.

My only pedantic issue, rant over, or should that be rand over, I need to look in the meer :roll:


----------



## twosugars (Mar 15, 2014)

peejay said:


> Have you tried the Gradient Channel Keith?
> 
> Used to be OK but its gone downhill recently.
> 
> ...


Bit like the Thetford channel, gone right down the pan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ever wild camped in a forst Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Calendar frost in the trossachs, they don't like it up em.

Another one is in normal speech young girls especially but boys too, sort of drop into a soft growl when talking, sort of a croaky noise, well weird, there are also the girls whos voice is so high pitched only dogs can hear them, again Yanks particularly, ever watch 2 broke girls, dead funny and annoying at the same time


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I watched the programme about gassing but I still cannot get the wife to shurrup.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And another.

"Now that's what I'm talking about" :roll: :roll: usually when no one has said anything or there has been no conversation to refer to.

What's the phrase, two nations separated by a common language, well they're doing their level best to change that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It is clear to me that there is a gap in the market here. What is needed is some exciting new off the wall presenters to brighten things up and make these motorhome related programmes interesting. Someone with some imagination, humour and the ability to make a frankly dull topic entertaining.

There is only one team of people I can think of to do this. The Motorhome Fruitcakes.









I notice there are one or two members in this thread so perhaps you could put forward your ideas for some interesting editions of the programme in the new format. Remember how they transformed Top Gear huh?

Lets have the basic topics and ideas and we will have it sold to Channel 4 by tea time.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I used to watch the Battery Channel as well, but then they started charging. :? 

Pete


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

TV on the main free channels was dire last night. I actually watched the Information channel from 1930 until 2130 which included the Motorhome Channel even though I record it every week. I have to agree with Keith and Margaret to some extent but at least that channel was better than anything else available.

When you record it at least you can skip through the less interesting bits.

peedee


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

OK Barry here are a few, 

Self tappers for beginners.
Reverse polarity for the elderly.
Finding Spain for non map readers.
All you will ever need to know about fridge vents.
Battery maintenance for numpties.
How to select the correct gear for going forwards.
Bogs n Sogs, dealing with crap.


You must have a few too Barry? Or are you just making the bullets?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

peedee said:


> TV on the main free channels was dire last night. I actually watched the Information channel from 1930 until 2130 which included the Motorhome Channel even though I record it every week. I have to agree with Keith and Margaret to some extent but at least that channel was better than anything else available.
> 
> When you record it at least you can skip through the less interesting bits.
> 
> peedee


Try the Food Network. Usually late they have undercover checks on food outlets to see what the Staff are up to, it is called Mystery Diners. The reactions of the cheating Staff are great fun. 

It's Freeview ch 41.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > TV on the main free channels was dire last night. I actually watched the Information channel from 1930 until 2130 which included the Motorhome Channel even though I record it every week. I have to agree with Keith and Margaret to some extent but at least that channel was better than anything else available.
> ...


Also

Freesat = 149 / 151
Freeview = 41
Virgin = 287
Sky = 248 / 250


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *erneboy wrote: *OK Barry here are a few,
> 
> Self tappers for beginners.
> Reverse polarity for the elderly.
> ...


Good list Alan.

I came up with one useful topic

What about-

*"How to park like a German * "*. Learn how to get the best spot on the Aire, how to spread out your Awning, table, chairs and motorbike on one side, your windsurfing equipment, wet suits and other German camping paraphernalia on the other and then a huge Windbreak all around the front to mark off your territory.

The program will also feature tactics on how to deter other aire users from coming anywhere near you such as the old guitar on the chair trick, leaving 40 empty beer bottles scattered around the van and crawling around the aire on all fours barking at pigeons in your dressing gown.

* I have simply used Germans as an example. Brits, Dutch and the dreaded Belgians are just as bad but it doesnt sound as funny.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I had a thread last week on the same subject, the material and presenters are not in touch with what motorhomers would like to see.
I have just posted some thoughts on their Facebook page http://www.motorhomechannel.co.uk in the forlorn hope that they could save this dying fish of a program. I can but try...

Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rosalan said:


> I had a thread last week on the same subject, the material and presenters are not in touch with what motorhomers would like to see.
> I have just posted some thoughts on their Facebook page http://www.motorhomechannel.co.uk in the forlorn hope that they could save this dying fish of a program. I can but try...
> 
> Alan


I hope you put a link to this thread. 8O

Some of us want to be celebrities so we can go to the jungle or Big Brother house. :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They could film "Barry's a Celebrity, He's Out of Beer".


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Copy:-But wouldn't it be of benefit to everyone if there was a programme that actually encouraged the occasional viewer to take up Motorhome ownership.

Do we really want to encourage more Motorhomers ???


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *rosalan wrote: [/bI had a thread last week on the same subject, the material and presenters are not in touch with what motorhomers would like to see.
> I have just posted some thoughts on their Facebook page http://www.motorhomechannel.co.uk in the forlorn hope that they could save this dying fish of a program. I can but try...
> 
> Alan*


*

Presume you mean this page not the main site https://www.facebook.com/MotorhomeChannel

Joking asside I think the world of motorhoming and caravaning does need a kick up the arse and making more cool.

Ive seen this channel occasionally and the Caravan channel as well as similar travelogues and reviews on Youtube and they all have one thing in common. They are dull as dishwater.

I joked about Top Gear earlier and they are a bit marmite. Some people lothe them and some people love them but one things for sure they have made the program a huge global success.

Nobody wants to hear some boring old beardy drone on about flipping payloads, nose weights or the Garage capacity of the New Bailey motorhome. They want to see factual but entertaining stuff about their hobby.

Lets have a road test of the three latest models but lets have me, 747 and Erneboy hauling them over the Col du Tourmalet with a wild camp on top followed by seeing how many aires we can visit on the way back to Calais without spending a cent on water, parking or diesel. *


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do any of the members own any decent video gear, they could do one off specials, readers vans and wives, long range tests in real conditions, it could be a a goer.

The MHFarts channel


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice idea Barry but who in their right mind would lend us 3 a brand new motorhome each?

Can you imagine the state of the interiors when we return? 
8O 

Not to mention the broken suspension with all the booze and **** we bring back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah but we'd look after ours, not like you plebs.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *747 wrote: *Nice idea Barry but who in their right mind would lend us 3 a brand new motorhome each?
> 
> Can you imagine the state of the interiors when we return?
> 8O
> ...


Course they would! Have you seen what they do to cars in Top Gear.

Might even make BBC2 prime time and push TG out!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ah but we'd look after ours, not like you plebs.


Waddya mean 'ours'?

Stop trying to muscle in on stardom. :evil:

3 presenters works nicely on Top Gear and we are borrowing the same format. I'm Jeremy, Erneboy is the midget and Barry is the gormless one.

So .... threes company, four is a crowd ...... now clear orff. :roll:


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

see I think to Topgear style has some merit


................ like nevermind how big the garage is or what the rear axle loading is ............... how many beers can the fridge hold ..........where is the nearest pub ........... how long will it take the curry house to deliver to my pitch

I can see it now ........... motorhome nirvana ..... I would volunteer to help out on the first episode of course, after that I want paying


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Tezmcd wrote: *see I think to Topgear style has some merit
> 
> ................ like nevermind how big the garage is or what the rear axle loading is ............... how many beers can the fridge hold ..........where is the nearest pub ........... how long will it take the curry house to deliver to my pitch
> 
> I can see it now ........... motorhome nirvana ..... I would volunteer to help out on the first episode of course, after that I want paying


Good ideas. Right your in. We all want paying. Shed loads.

Dont think we should wait foir the Motorhome Channel to come to us though I think we should go direct to the Beeb. Do the whole thing ourselves. That Bigtrees got a fancy camera and a bike he can follow on that.

I mean. How hard can it be!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Ah but we'd look after ours, not like you plebs.
> ...


Oi, Goofy, I'm the Stig, four is completion.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I foresee two big problems, Finance, and find anyone daft enough to lend us anything.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

rosalan said:


> I had a thread last week on the same subject, the material and presenters are not in touch with what motorhomers would like to see.
> I have just posted some thoughts on their Facebook page http://www.motorhomechannel.co.uk in the forlorn hope that they could save this dying fish of a program. I can but try...
> 
> Alan


Some good points there Rosalan but I really don't mind the amateur presentation. Its the content that matters not the presenter that matters. Mind you someone easier on the eye would be nice. :wink: 
peedee


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kev_n_Liz Wrote: *I foresee two big problems, Finance, and find anyone daft enough to lend us anything.


Nonsense my dear chap!!!

Me, 747 and Erneboy are Motorhome Forum Royalty dont you know! Famous throughout the motorhoming world.

Thousands, No! Millions of viewers from across several countries will want to tune in to see our antics!

747 has already purchased a purple velvet smoking jacket, a directors chair and has sent his Rider into the Beeb which includes

His dressing room to be painted Lilac
6 leather toadstools to sit on
A case of Crystal Champagne
Marmite Sandwiches
Air conditioned Hammock
A bucket of live frogs (snacks)
Gloria Hunniford 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah Right, until like James May, you break down (again) and we all chuff off and leave you stranded.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Why Gloria Hunniford? You could have Sandra as a cheer leader.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glorious Hunneybun, hmm, maybe a few years ago, saw Haley Mills last week, she has a certain charm.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *rowley wrote: *Why Gloria Hunniford? You could have Sandra as a cheer leader.


Dont ask me. You know what he's like. I put "The Saturdays" on mine.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

No Sandra 

no watchee :lol: :lol: 

millions and millions have answered my poll 

the only question was

would you watch those four monkeys 

with Sandra presenting :?: 

or without Sandra presenting 


Unanimous result 100 percent with Sandra presenting

so best you hire her immediately 

do not forget my 10 percent agents fee :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I received an email today, from Andy Harris, after leaving an honest (?) observation on the Motorhome program on FreeSat, on the programs website.
It was a nice letter, asking me to elaborate or expand my thoughts.
I tried to include some of this threads negativity and content. Perhaps there could be an improvement in the future but for technical reasons, I shall not hold my breath.

Alan


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Now, isn't the guy who makes/present the Motor Home Channel a member on here I'm sure I remember him from a while back... Or is it someone new now..

If I remember everyone was singing it's praises, can't remember which face everyone had on at that time :wink: ..

ray


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Now, isn't the guy who makes/present the Motor Home Channel a member on here I'm sure I remember him from a while back... Or is it someone new now..
> 
> If I remember everyone was singing it's praises, can't remember which face everyone had on at that time :wink: ..
> 
> ray


Yes he is a member on here..............

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-727.html

Andy Harris,the managing director of Roadpro used to do some useful posts in the satellite and electrical forums.He is now a non subscriber and hasn't visited the site recently.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I like Andy Harris, great sense of humour, it was better when he was doing the presenting instead of now mainly doing the introduction and telling you we'll be back after the break.

The motorhome reviews are rubbish, nothing technical in there, nothing on payloads, battery capacity etc, just for newbies mainly.

Paul.


----------



## Jimbothompson (Dec 25, 2013)

does anyone thing this show is any good?
I have only been motorhoming for one year and watched it a couple of times.
It was crap IMO.
Went to the Peterborough show and the chap Andy does not even keep his van clean looked shabby!
Not a good advert for motorhoming.
Jim


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Alan

You should have sent him a link to the thread. Ok so some of it is a bit harsh and taking the pi$$ but he could probably gleam some good ideas and suggestions out of it. Its valuable info all of it really. 

I would want to know what people are saying. Warts and all.


----------



## robin123 (Jun 27, 2013)

well i like the motorhome channel and watch all episodes, the presenters are so bad they are entertaining, expect the one who hates caravans, i think his brilliant, robin


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

did not know it was still running, or where it is on either.give us a clue.

cabby


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

They do have a few interesting bits on, and John wicker sham seems to know his stuff, especially helpful on the subject of electrics. 

The product reviews are ok, but then who are their audience....

The parking in UK campsites bit drives me to the ffwd button as they never mentio. How much a rip off off camping in. The UK is. 

I have 3 past episodes stacked up to watch when I have nothing else to do..... Maybe says it all!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd watch it on TV, but not on the puter.


----------

